# Is it OK to tap into Dryer Vent?



## Duncanrinaldo (Sep 5, 2007)

Our new townhouse has a massive thick concrete block basement foundation wall....no windows possible.  We notice the basement area (used for computer room and some activities) is humid and lacks air movement...odours remain too long etc.

I am concerned this may be a real problem in the wet winter and start creating rust and mildew on stored items etc.

Not looking for other solutions right now.....just a quick answer to this question:  Can I install a bathroom style vent fan and tap it into the dryer vent that runs up a floor then out? (I know I can, but would the air move up and out or try to find a way out the dryer and serve no purpose that way). 

The vent fan seems to be the fastest way to move air down and out of the basement.  Thanks to anyone who cares to answer.


----------



## travelover (Sep 6, 2007)

I'd try a dehumidifier first, then see if you need additional ventilation. Messing with the dryer vent risks safety issues, particularly if it is a gas dryer.


----------



## glennjanie (Sep 6, 2007)

Welcome Duncanrinaldo:

I agree with Travleover; the bath vent would have a backflow preventer in the duct but the dryer doesn't. 

If additional ventilation is needed then, I recommend looking at an air and heat exchanger such as the one made by Research Products.

Glenn


----------



## CraigFL (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm going to guess it would be some kind of code violation too which wouldn't be good because of all the dryer fires we've been hearing about lately.


----------

